
Open Development and the Flow of Spice - raganwald
http://blog.labnotes.org/2008/08/13/open-development-and-the-flow-of-spice/
======
raganwald
_In Javaland most of the interesting and important developments happens
outside the core, but the process breaks when they become de facto standards
and start threatening the core. The core is not the community, but a company,
and the prize for being widely useful and popular is elimination._

